# What the average dosage of steroids thats prescribed for reducing Natural Killer



## IwantalittleJo (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi I would like to ask what the average dosage of steroids thats prescribed for reducing Natural Killer cells (NK cells). I have been looking into my meds, and I have noticed that I was on 5mg of prednisolone. From the day of egg transfer I was taking 1  tablet per day, and for the next 4 days I took half a tablet and the days after 1/4 tablet.

Does anyone think this is a normal regime? I am thinking that the reduced them too early and thats why I got my BFN. I was on a 1/4 tablet from day 9 after transfer which I think seems very wrong considering the possibility the eggs were still implanting.

Please I would any kind of feedback

Oh and I would like to know if anyone knows how they test for the NK cells.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Different clinics use different regimes for ART, not all clinics advocate the use of prednisolone as an immune suppressant (the evidence is not yet robust enough to recommend this as a standard add on to IVF procedures). Doses anywhere from 5mg to 40mg have been used and for durations ranging from a few days/weeks to the end of the first trimester and sometimes beyond.

I would expect that your clinic will provide a follow up consultation where you can discuss what happened during the cycle and discuss plans for any changes that may be made for future cycles to increase the chance of a BFP. As you know the odds generally for all methods of ART are not overwhelming so I don't really think you should focus on any particular aspect of your cycle as having caused the BFN. There is no 100% guarantee of success I'm afraid  Better to focus your energies on healing and preparing for the future 

Not sure what you mean about testing for NK cells? As far as I'm aware it's done via a blood test and analysed using a specific assay technique. There are probably many threads and posts on the immune board that will explain more on this subject so do have a look at the board CLICK HERE

Hope this helps
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

